# Red Agility Videos on YouTube



## AmandaSmelser (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh, I didn't realize that Susan's video would come up so big. Here is the latest of Red.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Amanda - I knew you had gotten Red but I didn't make the connection between you being on this forum!

I lived in the chatroom while the puppy cam was up and Red was my favorite! I called him Ember while he was still at Susan's.

Didn't I read that you're going to Pearland this weekend? I thought about going but I don't think I will after all - it's a three hour trip for me.

Most of the puppy owners are on facebook with me now so I've enjoyed seeing them growing up


----------



## AmandaSmelser (Mar 22, 2010)

We will be at the Dock Diving event on Sunday - good thing too, cause I think Susan is going Saturday and Gitchi is going to show up everyone else with her 14 ft jumps!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

The puppy agility video is too cute for words! What a wonderful idea to get them acclimated so young. No teeter issues for these golden!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, I love the puppy agility.


----------

